
Introducing BeeLine Everywhere - gnicholas
https://medium.com/@BeeLineReader/introducing-beeline-everywhere-7e5168414279#.lb5rhx6z9
======
XtalJ
I use the built-in feature in Firefox which extracts the text and formats it
and makes it easier to read. It is not possible to choose gradients in the
text but you can pick between a dark or light background and san-serif or
serif.

~~~
gnicholas
yep, this is basically the same as the way that our first version ran. While
it does give a nice reading experience, it unfortunately requires manual
activation on every single page. The reason a feature like this can't run
automatically, of course, is because it would blow away the page layout and
site navigation, which is usually a bad thing.

We're currently building a feature that will give the best-of-both-worlds in
this regard. It will automatically run, enhance focus in a similar way, but
then allow the user to still access page navigation elements when desired.
Making the web readable is no simple task!

~~~
XtalJ
Yes, that is true, and it doesn't work on some sites, sometimes where you need
it the most :-( Maybe BeeLine is coming to Firefox in the near future? :-D

~~~
gnicholas
It's actually on Firefox, both on desktop and on Android (and free on the
latter). We're not adding new features to Firefox right now, due to the
upheaval of their extension framework, but once it's settled we'll be back at
it.

~~~
XtalJ
Great, I will give it a try :-)

